# Where to buy Aiyu seeds?



## bennyprofane (Oct 7, 2016)

Also called jelly fig seed: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aiyu_jelly

Any place to order them?


----------



## cheflivengood (Oct 7, 2016)

have you tried the canned section in your chinatown?


----------



## bennyprofane (Oct 7, 2016)

Nope, I was more thinking about fresh seeds but I will check my Asia markets.


----------



## cheflife15 (Oct 12, 2016)

whats it taste like?


----------



## bennyprofane (Oct 17, 2016)

Not sure, I've stumbled upon a recipe for a matcha pudding which needed them.


----------

